# Copper John Dead Nuts Pro II question



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Anyone know how much does the Copper John Dead Nuts Pro II sight weighs?


----------



## TWO SWITCHBACKS (Jan 5, 2006)

*copper john*

the copper john dead nuts pro 2 weight is 5.1 oz, thank you!.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

TWO SWITCHBACKS said:


> the copper john dead nuts pro 2 weight is 5.1 oz, thank you!.


yep you beat me to it


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Thank You


----------

